# Bella kidded triplets



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My commercial doe, Bella kidded triplets. They are AI babies by Jester AABG Steamroller. Two does and one buck. They are pretty big and vigorous. My kidding season is over.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Over with? YEEHAW! Nice big kids, congrats Tim.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Over with? YEEHAW! Nice big kids, congrats Tim.


Thanks, Nancy. I had a pretty darn good kidding this year. Other than the rough one with Grace, they all went pretty well. I think I made some good adjustments to my management that paid dividends.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How darling!!
I have one due Wednesday. Then that will be it for this season. Last year I had kiddings in June and it was just way too hot.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so adorable  Gotta love those wobbly legs 
I just want to scoop them up and hug em !


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! Those are some nice looking kids!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Bella decided she was going to exclude one of the doelings. She still loves the other two. I think she's a little short on milk. The babies were born with week old appetites. I'm holding Bella for the misfit and also have her on the bottle to supplement. Resistance is futile, Bella. I will win. Ha.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lolol. I love that name Bella


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have a Bella too. Congrats on the babies they are adorable. Question- did you do the AI or a friend or vet?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

First baby doe I keep I would love to name Bella


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice babies!! I love the Steam Roller buck. I hear he is close to his Ennoblement!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I have a Bella too. Congrats on the babies they are adorable. Question- did you do the AI or a friend or vet?


I have a neighbor that breeds Nubians that has a tank and does the AI for a small fee for me. I think I could do it myself, but getting and keeping a tank set up is pretty expensive, so as long as my neighbor doesn't quit me, I will probably keep doing it this way since I'm having pretty good success getting them pregnant.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Very nice babies!! I love the Steam Roller buck. I hear he is close to his Ennoblement!!


Just checked him on the ABGA site and it looks like all the progeny with points are there, they just need inspections.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I have a neighbor that breeds Nubians that has a tank and does the AI for a small fee for me. I think I could do it myself, but getting and keeping a tank set up is pretty expensive, so as long as my neighbor doesn't quit me, I will probably keep doing it this way since I'm having pretty good success getting them pregnant.


What would you say your success rate has been?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

still said:


> What would you say your success rate has been?


Last year we tried AI on six does and four conceived. Of the two that didn't conceive, one we never got past one ring of the cervix. The other the semen quality was suspect. I used a total of eight straws last year. Got a total of eight babies as a result. So it depends how you do the math.  Bottom line is if you use good timing on a doe that is a good candidate, we've had pretty good luck. Under those qualifications, we were 100%. Though I did use two straws on one doe in the same heat cycle when I probably didn't have to. Also I lost three AI babies with Grace's kidding. One lived.


----------

